# Spanish Vans



## Jitterbug

I have a couple of questions so i'll post them seperately.

Hurdle 764!!!

We are travelling over in January and have just read i can't register a UK van in Spain so i'll have to buy one over there once were settled. Can anyone give me a rough idea how much i'll have to put aside for a 2nd hand van such as a Fiat scudo or similar size?

Also where do i start looking?


----------



## jojo

how long is a piece of string?? All I can tell you is that generally second hand vehicles tend to be more expensive here than in the UK. Maybe you could buy a Spanish registered van or left hand drive in the UK and drive it down??

jo


----------



## chris(madrid)

jojo said:


> Maybe you could buy a ... left hand drive in the UK and drive it down??
> 
> jo


But remember that to get it onto Spanish plates - you'll need to change to RIGHT HAND DIP lights if not already fitted. 

Buy one when you get here. 

Light Industrial vehicles get a VERY hard life here. I'd be wary of a s/hand one UNLESS you know your way around cars. The Spanish TEND to keep vehicles until they're beyond a sensible sell-by date. If it's suspiciously new - it's probably dodgy!

Look in dealers - esp ones that give warranty on s/hand cars.


----------



## Lutko

*Second hand vans*

I have been very lucky to come by a car reseller who helped us quite a bit. As we did not have much money to add onto the sale of our Xsara Picasso for a 4x4 it was hard to find a good deal. We cama across this garage in Torredonjimeno who exchanged our Xsara P for a Jeep Cherokee with no extra cash! As it is a second hand car, 6 months later we needed to change the breaks and even though not under warranty, he changed them without charging for his time. No need to say I am more than glad to recommend him. He has second hand cars for all prices so if you want more info I will be happy to liaise with you




Jitterbug said:


> I have a couple of questions so i'll post them seperately.
> 
> Hurdle 764!!!
> 
> We are travelling over in January and have just read i can't register a UK van in Spain so i'll have to buy one over there once were settled. Can anyone give me a rough idea how much i'll have to put aside for a 2nd hand van such as a Fiat scudo or similar size?
> 
> Also where do i start looking?


----------



## Jitterbug

Lutko said:


> I have been very lucky to come by a car reseller who helped us quite a bit. As we did not have much money to add onto the sale of our Xsara Picasso for a 4x4 it was hard to find a good deal. We cama across this garage in Torredonjimeno who exchanged our Xsara P for a Jeep Cherokee with no extra cash! As it is a second hand car, 6 months later we needed to change the breaks and even though not under warranty, he changed them without charging for his time. No need to say I am more than glad to recommend him. He has second hand cars for all prices so if you want more info I will be happy to liaise with you


Thanks for that, he's aboout 3 hours from where we'll be but deffinatly worth knowing. It will be van i will be looking for and not untill early next year but i'll keep in touch and maybe you'll be able to point us in the right direction.
Thanks again


----------



## chris(madrid)

Here's a bit of INFO. 

S/hand cars in Spain are cheaper near the coast traditionally. But often BETTER CONDITION INLAND. I've heard all sorts of reasons - none of which are totally convincing. 

But Warm Humid air plays HAVOC with steel even if its "coated". imo it has also to do with the mentality of folk in laid back areas. 

I'd see what local mainstream dealers have when you arrive - there may be one or two repossessed leasing vans out there. 

Buying local makes you welcome.


----------



## Lutko

*Definitively keep in touch*



Jitterbug said:


> Thanks for that, he's aboout 3 hours from where we'll be but deffinatly worth knowing. It will be van i will be looking for and not untill early next year but i'll keep in touch and maybe you'll be able to point us in the right direction.
> Thanks again


I am in my car most of the week working here and there for the course of my job and trust me I know what three hours away feel..  Before when I was leaving in Belgium, driving three hours meant being in another country LOL

Any question, feel free to be in touch


----------



## Jitterbug

Cheers for all the advice.
I guess it will be a case of see whats on offer when we arrive.


----------



## baxtercatuk

our second hand scudo 2000 cost 4000euros haggled to 3500, and our ducato 1998 panoramico cost 3800. both with a years guarantee to give a rough idea, dont forget to negotiate.


----------



## hughston

Hi there, where did you find out you can't register a uk van in spain?
I own a van and have kitted it out to live in and want to go to spain.
So is there any way i can do this if i cant register it there?
Are there any insurances in uk that will continue to insure you in Spain and therefore maybe keep the van uk registered eventhough living in spain?
I have invested a lot of time and effort in thie van and love it too!
It would be a shame if theres no way around this problem.Any advice greatly appreciated.
Thanks, Hughston.


----------



## gus-lopez

hughston said:


> Hi there, where did you find out you can't register a uk van in spain?
> I own a van and have kitted it out to live in and want to go to spain.
> So is there any way i can do this if i cant register it there?
> Are there any insurances in uk that will continue to insure you in Spain and therefore maybe keep the van uk registered eventhough living in spain?
> I have invested a lot of time and effort in thie van and love it too!
> It would be a shame if theres no way around this problem.Any advice greatly appreciated.
> Thanks, Hughston.


It's on the DGT website. No van or commercial vehicle that's rhd can be re-registered due to visibility problems. Also purpose built rhd van derived motorhomes as well. If you live in spain you are not allowed to drive a foreign reg. vehicle registered in your name.


----------



## baldilocks

My two penn'orth:

My car in UK was a Volvo estate so I was spoiled by having the ability to carry five passengers and their luggage and wanted something (albeit smaller to cope with our narrow roads and tight corners) with a similar capability. From our visits here, we had noticed that the most common vehicle (and therefore the most practicable for this area) was the Citroen Berlingo/ Peugeot Partner/ Renault Kangoo/ Fiat Duplo type, with the first two being the most common (same vehicle different badge). That was what we bought from a local secondhand dealer - it is 2005 and had 93k on the clock and cost €5500 two years ago. It now has 125k on it and it is still purring along. I would recommend this type of vehicle to anyone - there is no glamour about it but it is economical and does about 53 mpg. It has been back to UK and returned to Spain without a whimper. BTW for some reason white ones are cheaper by about 5-10% than black or other colours - strange when white is best for the heat of the summer.


----------



## xicoalc

gus-lopez said:


> It's on the DGT website. No van or commercial vehicle that's rhd can be re-registered due to visibility problems. Also purpose built rhd van derived motorhomes as well. If you live in spain you are not allowed to drive a foreign reg. vehicle registered in your name.


I'll 2nd that! Cars can still be imported (although "rumours" have it they are tyring to stop RHD) but you cannot import a RHD commercial vehicle, or similar, and this will include your converted LDV because it was build as a van (and i think Gus is right that you can't even import motorhomes).

Only last week a friend of mine found this out when 2 Gestors, 1 Abogado, and a man in the paper all refused to take on the job!

I drive a RHD car which we imported, I won't revive the debate about safety, but I am fuly aware that you require a lot more twisting and looking than you would in a LHD. I have an estate so lots of glass and if you work hard you can always see but frankly I agree, it would be an open invite to road deaths to allow paneled vehicled that are RHD to be imported - impossible to see , especially on the short slip roads and at junctions.


----------



## hughston

Hughston: We have a problem:
I understand, I hadn't really thought about the dangers and the impossibility of view from a panel van.
Thanks Guys, I think what I'll do is sell my van here and buy one there to convert.
It's a lot of fun and very rewarding and I'll enjoy doing it again, infact, I'll choose a bigger and better van while Im at it!
Cheers for that. Good advice!


----------



## MaidenScotland

baldilocks said:


> My two penn'orth:
> 
> My car in UK was a Volvo estate so I was spoiled by having the ability to carry five passengers and their luggage and wanted something (albeit smaller to cope with our narrow roads and tight corners) with a similar capability. From our visits here, we had noticed that the most common vehicle (and therefore the most practicable for this area) was the Citroen Berlingo/ Peugeot Partner/ Renault Kangoo/ Fiat Duplo type, with the first two being the most common (same vehicle different badge). That was what we bought from a local secondhand dealer - it is 2005 and had 93k on the clock and cost €5500 two years ago. It now has 125k on it and it is still purring along. I would recommend this type of vehicle to anyone - there is no glamour about it but it is economical and does about 53 mpg. It has been back to UK and returned to Spain without a whimper. BTW for some reason white ones are cheaper by about 5-10% than black or other colours - strange when white is best for the heat of the summer.




Years ago I used to be involved in buying fleet cars for our company in the U.K and they were always white.. as this was the cheapest option..


----------



## owdoggy

baldilocks said:


> My two penn'orth:
> 
> My car in UK was a Volvo estate so I was spoiled by having the ability to carry five passengers and their luggage and wanted something (albeit smaller to cope with our narrow roads and tight corners) with a similar capability. From our visits here, we had noticed that the most common vehicle (and therefore the most practicable for this area) was the Citroen Berlingo/ Peugeot Partner/ Renault Kangoo/ Fiat Duplo type, with the first two being the most common (same vehicle different badge). That was what we bought from a local secondhand dealer - it is 2005 and had 93k on the clock and cost €5500 two years ago. It now has 125k on it and it is still purring along. I would recommend this type of vehicle to anyone - there is no glamour about it but it is economical and does about 53 mpg. It has been back to UK and returned to Spain without a whimper. BTW for some reason white ones are cheaper by about 5-10% than black or other colours - strange when white is best for the heat of the summer.


Seconded!

When we first came here we noticed there was a binload of these "combi" type vans so working on the theory that they can't be bad if a load of people have got one we got one ourselves & have never regretted it. 

The gear you can get in the back is staggering. We've had everything from my music gear to a JCB bucket in ours & it just keeps booling along.

One thing I would say though is if you buy one of these 2nd hand check to see if it's been registered as a commercial vehicle (many are around here) as this could mean higher insurance premiums and, so I've been told, a limit of 100kph on the autovias. I don't know if that last bit is right or not 'cos all the commercial combis I've seen on the autovias go past me at warp factor eleven....... but I suppose "white van man" must be the same here as in blighty eh











Doggy


----------



## gus-lopez

owdoggy said:


> Seconded!
> 
> When we first came here we noticed there was a binload of these "combi" type vans so working on the theory that they can't be bad if a load of people have got one we got one ourselves & have never regretted it.
> 
> The gear you can get in the back is staggering. We've had everything from my music gear to a JCB bucket in ours & it just keeps booling along.
> 
> One thing I would say though is if you buy one of these 2nd hand check to see if it's been registered as a commercial vehicle (many are around here) as this could mean higher insurance premiums and, so I've been told, a limit of 100kph on the autovias. I don't know if that last bit is right or not 'cos all the commercial combis I've seen on the autovias go past me at warp factor eleven....... but I suppose "white van man" must be the same here as in blighty eh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doggy



To my knowledge they are all registered as commercial from new. You can elect to change to 'turismo' but I don't think you can do it from new , after 2 years seems to ring a bell.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

baldilocks said:


> BTW for some reason white ones are cheaper by about 5-10% than black or other colours - strange when white is best for the heat of the summer.


Apparently, for a car anyway, black and red are seen as aggressive colours and you have to pay more insurance???
I always want white 'cos of the heat - ended up with bottle green on the last car


----------



## owdoggy

gus-lopez said:


> To my knowledge they are all registered as commercial from new. You can elect to change to 'turismo' but I don't think you can do it from new , after 2 years seems to ring a bell.


Ah, that'll be why I've seen some "turismo" but most are "mixto adapto" (is that right?), as is ours.

Mrs Doggy is hankering after a small nippy car now as she's not too fussed on driving "Tonto" (yes, I know.....) 'cos she reckons he's a bit unwieldy...... which of course he is but as I spent all my working life (service engineer) in some sort of van or other then it's nae bother for me and as we're just about sorted as far as transporting bricks, gravel & everything else we've made him carry then I suppose he'll have to go........which will be a sad day for me.


Doggy








p.s. Just re-read this & realised that we have given all our motors (& bikes) names.......is that just us then?


----------



## Merseybob

So you can import a van as long it is LHD and the head lights are for LHD?

Is that correct?

Same as a car.

*Having driven in European countries in the past in RHD Landrovers and Beford Trucks, I would think anyone considering importing RHD to Spain has a "Bit of a Suicide Wish"!!!*

Regards Merseybob


----------



## gus-lopez

Merseybob said:


> So you can import a van as long it is LHD and the head lights are for LHD?
> 
> Is that correct?
> 
> Same as a car.
> 
> *Having driven in European countries in the past in RHD Landrovers and Beford Trucks, I would think anyone considering importing RHD to Spain has a "Bit of a Suicide Wish"!!!*
> 
> Regards Merseybob


Yes, also the rear fog light needs to be on the offside , if it hasn't got two. Also if it has any rear seats it must have side windows. Hope this helps.


----------

